# It is that time again



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Every year at the last meeting of our NWWoodworkers Association since it it the holidays I make something for the members that show up for the meeting. 
This year I made pusher sticks. It was a good router project and got rid of a bunch of scrap plywood in the shop. Here are some pictures. 
I started with a template that came with a new benchtop jointer I bought and made a router template. The template was screwed to the plywood stock then routed with a pattern bit and then sanded on the oscillating sander to shape. 
A "V" groove was routed in the bottom for the pusher to be used at an angle to push against the fence and forward for jointing and routing, and held upright for the tablesaw. The "V" groove was routed in with a 90deg. "V"bit and a straight bit was used to route the dado up the back for slot to guide the sliding pusher block. 
I hope they like them,
Herb


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

They look great Herb very impressive.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice job Herb and a very thoughtful gesture.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

"I hope they like them"

If they don't, feel free to send me one or two. Very nice and functional.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

VERY nice, Herb. I love the finger grips. and also the replaceable tabs at the back. As soon as my 3rd cup of coffee kicks in, I'll get the principle of the V grooves. You obviously went to an enormous amount of work, and I'm sure the members will treasure them. Jim


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Someday when the recipients are sitting having a coffee and they realize that they still have all their fingers to hold onto the cup with they'll remember your push stick. Great idea Herb. Functional and a reminder to work safe.


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

What a great job. I bet you had a good time making them. A good use of plywood scraps also.


----------



## tbahorski (Nov 11, 2014)

Very nice pushers Herb, wish I lived in your area. Looks like I might have to copy your design and make a few for myself.

Tom B.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

You're a good man to have around, Herb. A nice gift and and excellent way to help your fellow woodworkers. Well done.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks like a job well done. It's nice to see the "giving" in people. I'm sure they'll all be appreciated.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

They look great and very practical. I'm definately one for keeping my fingers.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Jim,
The "V" groove came as an after thought. I had them all made and boxed up when I saw a tip in shop notes ,I think, that showed that so I got them out and cut the vee groove,good idea if you happen to route or plane a small block and want to push it tight to the fence. Keeps the other hand in your pocket.

Herb


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well done, Herb.

I am sure they would be appreciated...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Those are very nice Herb . I couldn't imagine making that many at once with my attention span lol


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Two years ago I made these for the group,I think I posted this under my previous life as Lonedrake .

I didn't have my shop set up last year, so bought a box of silicone glue brushes at WoodCraft supply where we meet and gave those out. 
Three years ago I made sanding blocks and sanding files out of scrap wood and glued parts of old sanding belts off my drum sander on both sides, one side coarse the other medium ,I use these constantly when I build something. 

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

We had our meeting a week ago and I presented the push sticks to the membership and they heartily and happily accepted them. 
Luckily I had enough to go around and a couple left over for me. 

Also have my idea for next year all ready in the planning stages. Will tell you about that later. 

Herb


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

I wouldn't mind belonging to your woodworking group for sure!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

wish I could find a complement strong enough to cover what you have done Herb...


----------

